# Eat the weeds, on youtube



## City Bound

This guy is good, he has a lot of videos on different wild plants.

[YOUTUBE]uBeI3tc6Xdo&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks for posting this  I think it is very important for folks to include wild edibles in their diet now, so later, when SHTF in any regard, they have an additional food source. Getting eduated should be done before a critical need arises, not afterward.


----------



## City Bound

you are welcome. other then when the SHTF, wild food are better then tame foods in a lot of ways. They are stronger and need very little or no care, and they are abundant and strong. Just a field of dandelions in the spring will keep you well fed for the months on end.


----------



## ChristieAcres

City Bound said:


> you are welcome. other then when the SHTF, *wild food are better then tame foods in a lot of ways*. *They are stronger and need very little or no care, and they are abundant and strong. *Just a field of dandelions in the spring will keep you well fed for the months on end.


:goodjob: Where I live there is an incredible variety and abundance of wild edibles to enjoy, for which I am very grateful! We have (4) different types of Wild Blackberries, a few different types of Wild Blueberries, Oregon Grape, Thimble Berries, Wild Strawberries, many types of greens, and mushrooms, too!


----------



## City Bound

oh, you have all the desserts, lucky you. I love wild blueberries.

Explore dandelions if feel like it, they will blow your mind. I ate like a pig on dandelions this spring, until I was sick of them, and they kept giving. Dandelion flower flitters are yummy-de-yum.

I am trying to learn more about wild foods, they really are a treasure.


----------



## ChristieAcres

City Bound said:


> oh, you have all the desserts, lucky you. I love wild blueberries.
> 
> *I don't take anything here for granted, that is for sure! :thumb: We also have 5 or 6 different types of domestic Blueberries. I chose them to extend the harvest (from early bearers to late bearers)*
> 
> Explore dandelions if feel like it, they will blow your mind. I ate like a pig on dandelions this spring, until I was sick of them, and they kept giving. Dandelion flower flitters are yummy-de-yum.
> 
> *We are Dandelion rich here, too. I only remove weeds from where I don't want them. Interesting how many plants considered "weeds" are more nutritious than some of the vegetables we eat. A few years ago, I was introduced to Dandelion Flower Fritters by a friend. She told me the variety of Dandelion she was growing was a different and milder variety.*
> 
> I am trying to learn more about wild foods, *they really are a treasure*.


That is the truth! Have you read, "*Edible Wild Plants*," by John Kallas, PhD? If not, this is a must for your library. This is the book for those who are serious not just about eating wild edibles, but preparing them with their meals. Dr. Kallas integrates Wild Edibles in his dishes creatively. It is a great book! There are (19) varieties featured, very detailed information on them, including identification. What is more relevent about that varieties, is the fact they are found throughout the US. Most books feature Wild Edibles limited to regions, areas, etc...


----------



## City Bound

christie, I do not have that book, but i will pick it up.

I have Feasting Free on WildEdibles by Bradford Angier, which is an old one that I got in a used book store.

I am getting into wild food slowly, I do not want to hurt myself. I am exploring Clover now.


----------



## ChristieAcres

City Bound, you will get very motivated once you get this book! The Author makes a point of giving a lot of information about each variety he covers. He also recommends growing a Wild Edible Garden of your own. There is a picture of his shown. 

In our case, our backyard is a cornocopia of "Wild Edibles" which means we don't weed it, LOL! It is mowed when necessary.


----------



## jwal10

Wild edibles sounds better. A weed is any plant that is NOT where you want it. At least 1/2 our diet is wild edibles. I don't grow it, I just harvest it from the rivers, creeks, woods and meadows....James


----------



## ChristieAcres

James, what varieties of wild edibles do you eat? 

We are blessed to be walking distance to hundreds of acre of forest land, so no shortage of finding Wild Edibles


----------



## acde

just watched a few videos, my yard is one big salad!


----------



## jwal10

lorichristie said:


> James, what varieties of wild edibles do you eat?
> 
> We are blessed to be walking distance to hundreds of acre of forest land, so no shortage of finding Wild Edibles


Same here, I can walk out my back door, cross my back fence and go from here to the coast on private timber lands. Only roads are logging roads. I am at the end of the road on the east side of the coast range. No motor vehicles but otherwise wide open. I fish, hunt and gather any and all things that grow there. Lots of fruits, nuts, mushrooms and plants. When I was 12 years old I left home, lived 3 years, mostly outdoors 8 months of the year. Winters I lived in an old chicken coop and lived off the land. A lot of old abandoned homesteads to salvage materials from, old logging and town sites. I still make buckskin, trap and am on the search and rescue team. I was heavy into old west reenactment, rendezvous and cowboy action shooting....James


----------



## motdaugrnds

James, what an interesting life you've had!

I make use of wild edibles as well and have even created areas for certain ones that I can better control. The book I have is one Bee (of this forum) sent me called "Edible Wild Plants" by Peterson. It has been a great help.

The agricultural agent in this local has also helped identify wild plants for us; and some in these forums have sent me seeds that I will be planting this year. 

Learning and experimenting with wild edibles is such fun; and yes, one must do so with caution....as CB eluded to above.


----------



## happychick

Interesting video - thanks!


----------



## City Bound

you are welcome. The guy is good. he has so many videos too.


----------

